# Temp chart Q



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

It's fascinating [never charted before this cycle] how temps stay up after ov. Why is that? I mean, if you were pg, then I would think it is due to raised hormonal levels and your body starting it's preparations for baby. But on Clomid, hormones are raging from the start.. so your levels [you would think] would be all over the place? - as opposed to static or slowly rising as so many people do.

I knew by this time last cycle, that that wasn't my month. Must say, I just don't know this month. I remain resolutely 

On the one hand, my chart is getting my hopes up but on the other hand, the last 5 years worth of charts [if I had been doing them] may all have looked this way 

I guess I'm just wondering why temps stay raised when your body 'may' have no need?

L Xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Seren    
The high temps are caused by the heat producing hormone, progesterone. Right, I'm going to get technical here... don't be impressed... I'm getting it from a book...
Progesterone is released by the corpus luteum (the follicle that previously housed the egg before it burst out of the ovary).  So usually, by definition, the rise in temperature signifies that ovulation has aready occured. 
After ovulation, the temps will stay elevated until the next AF.  If you get preggers, they remain high throughout the pregnancy (maybe even going triphasic).  
The drop in temps when AF arrives is caused by the breakdown of the corpus luteum.  If pregnancy occurs, HCG released by the foetus signals to the corpus luteum to remain for several more months (until the placenta takes over), so progesterone and subsequently the temps remain high. If you get 18 high post-ovulatory temps it almost always means that you are UTD.
Clomid may mess up your mind, but it doesn't mess up the progesterone (thankfully)   and charting whilst taking Clomid is recommended.
I'm   for both of us this month, Seren.  I want to meet down the chip shop with our sets of twins


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Honey,

Just had a look at your chart and I think it is looking wonderul!

Though there is no way to tall for sure that you are pregnant there is what could well be an implantation dip on 7dpo. This appears more frequently on pg charts than non pg chart. 

As for your temp going up ater ov : Ater ov the follicle becomes what is known as the corpus luteum. This produces progesterone which is heat inducing, thus causing the rise in temp. Should there be no implantation the curpus lutem disintegrates at the end of the luteal phase (2ww) causing your temp to drop and menstruation to begin. 

If there is a pg on board the hcg from the embryo sends a 'signal' to the corpus luteum to keep going, which it does thus producing the progesterone necessary to maintain the pg until the placenta begins production of progesterone at approx 12wks.

If you ignore you temp with the white circle (circle indicates there is something making your temp unreliable) then it looks as though your chart could be heading for triphasic, if temp stays high as today or goes higher.

My temp begins to head downwards on 12dpo prior to af on 16 dpo , and you will begin to see a pattern in ur own cycles .... last month on 12dpo I know I wasn't pg as temp began to lower.

I have to say though hon that all indications are that you could well be pg!    

Lots of love, hope this made sense.... from memory as my friend has my bible!

XX


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Guess who's been reading the same book


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I was going to reply but don't think I can really add anything more to what's already been said 

Here's some info showing progesterone and other hormone levels, corpus luteum etc which you may find of interest too.

The reason that progesterone triggers your bodys temps to rise is to make it "baby friendly" and encourage implantation of the embryo....like an incubator if you think about it 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progesterone

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corpus_luteum

Implantation happens around 5-12dpo so your temp dip at 7dpo looks promising 

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Aw Natasha, I love that image of your body becoming an incubator  so sweet


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies 

Thank you all for the replies.. very helpful! I tell you, I really am so fascinated by the whole temp thing  >> I'm taking my temp like 5 times a day  It isn't even for ttc reasons now, either, it's more 'right, I just did *this* so my temp must surely be something like *this*' - therm in my mouth... tick tock tick tock.. therm out.. check temp.. shocked that it seems so static!? I seem to be on a permanent 'slow rise'. I'm waffling LOL.. it's still all novel to me I guess and the novelty will no doubt wear off.

I noticed someone's [crappy memory, can't recall who] chart plummetted the very day before their af reared her ugly head. It had stayed up all along. That's cruel  but that's life I guess. I have [if I go by my last cycle] 6 days before af is due. I'm having all the normal[ish] signs, eg moodswings, irritability, fatigue, restlessness.. but this cycle my boobs hurt so bad! Wowee  I have had this before, but it happens very rarely [it's a pain in the ass] The fatigue has been worse this cycle, too.

Anyhoo, before I waffle you all off into kingdom come.. Minxy, thank you loads for the link!  I'm off to read it now.

JW.. Misty..  yep, it made sense. Thanks to you both for taking the time to reply in such detail, much appreciated Xx

love love love!
L Xx

 to all of you


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey ser - its suposed to plummet before AF. This is because there is no implantation so the corpus luteum stops producing progesterone and you temp drops. They say that 18 high temps after ov is a good sign of pg and not everyone gets an implantation dip. Its a complex but fascinating phenomenon.
 Floss


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh and the reason you take it in the morning after 3 hours sleep is because you metabolism slows down and night and causes you temp to drop to its lowest level. Hence why you temp changes during the day. If your very active it gets higher and if your a lazy lump like me it only gets a little bit higher.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, Floss, of all lazy lumps.. you just so happen to be my favourite!  Thanks for your reply Xx

Another quick Q [it's 6.18am.. I don't know why the Cosmic Joker made me wake at such a ridiculous hour on a Saturday morning! - but my mind is buzzing with Q's nonetheless] >> Can I safely asssume now, at 10dpo with my chart looking like it is, that I did ov when I think I did?

What I've ended up doing lately [here's a tip for anyone like me, who is a gotta-pee-at-stupid-times-else-pee-yourself kinda girl] I've taken my temp at that time, as opposed to first thing when I wake to get up. 99% of the time I wake between 3.30am - 5am to pee and so I've managed to get that 3hr block in beforehand [one more tip with regards: save having to wake DH with the lamp, use your mobile phone light to ensure that thermometer doesn't end up up a nostril. NOT that it's happened to me, of course.. *cough*] 

Off back to bed for cuddles now..


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Ooooh, just had another little peeky at your chart, Seren!
It's definitely starting to reveal its secrets now   That dip on 7dpo looks interesting!
But that really high temp on CD13 kind of messes it up a bit, so you can't be 100% certain that you did ov on CD14, although I would say it was likely.  Anyway, it's definitely starting to look like a great chart.  Fingers crossed the temps stay up, and maybe even go a bit higher  
The sore boobs is a definite great sign    
   Up your snozzer??  Please tell me you didn't put it in your mouth afterwards?


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Waaaaargh! I did, Misty LOL I was in such a daze, I didn't even realise the nostril prod was my doing, that it was actually me with the thermometer.. I just remember thinking 'oww! dammit! what the hell?' and then popped it straight in my mouth 

Re sore boobs: I have one a little bigger than the other and the bigger one is hurting a lot more  The skin over the nipple feels stretched to bebuggery. DH looked at it this morning [with a smile on his face, the dirty sod] and asked me why the areola was so 'puffy'? I replied 'I don't know, but I can tell you one thing.. right now? It _isn't_ an invite!' 

Back to being serious for a mo then.. basically, I cant be sure of ov'ing on CD14, but maybe safer to say it happened at some point over those 3 days? I get my CD21 results on Tuesday, so I'll have a better idea then. lol at me being impatient _*slapping the back of my hand here*_

I'm still feeling good. Still got the  flowing nicely. But you know, if.. IF I get my bfp this month, I'll eat me own leg 

Thanks again for the replies, all Xx


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Do we get photographic evidence of you chowing down on one of your pins


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

You shall, Floss! I'll have DH start photohraphing as I start my lengthy chew  

Watch this space


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Would madam prefer white or black pepper?


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Err Floss.. nevermind the pepper - your chart looks great! Is that right, on your ticker.. you test tomorrow?? It's 11.45am now, I doubt you'll come by so late this evening.. so [just in case] I will leave you with a GOOD LUCK!


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I just got in   but I am sober  

Judging by the length of the last cycle i am due on tomorrow but according to my chart I am only 5 Dpo so I dont think it will be worth it yet.......Might do it at the end of the week if AF dont show up.

last time i looked your chart is looking good too


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm adding a note to my diary to remind me to send you a couple of billion trucks filled with  and  for the end of the week, then  

[Wish I knew you were going out last night btw, Flossy.. I'd have asked you to have one [or 15!] for me!]

Here I am, 6:07am. I think my body lives by my work calender 7 days a frikkin week. Then again, I think it may have been the case of stingin' nips that I have going on, especially the one. Wowee it hurts like hell - took me ages to get comfy last night.

Yeah, my chart looks promising, but I'm not letting my hopes go super sonic. Ke sera, sera and all that. I have more cm again this morning and my shopping trip yesterday ended in tears.. long story, but suffice to say I would like to try Letrozole next cycle. Clomid's turned me into a human water sprinkler 

Oh well, think I'll wash the dishes and clean the bathroom now. Later


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hiya girls
   Oooh, you've given me a laugh on the freezing Sunday morning.
Seren - your chart is looking flipping fabulous.  I don't think you need to bother phoning for your prog results


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey sf and all the other lovely ladies posting on ere!

I must say sf your chart is looking good  Looks like an inplantion dip on cd7 which is good and its rising afterwards another good sign 

I     this is your month! Your due to test on wed aint you?? 

Have you been naughty and tested yet?


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

sf...hi hun omg you were up early   ive noticed you dont sleep much anyway...is that cos of the clomid
i noticed you said you would like to try letrozole...hun its really worth a shot its much nicer...i used to be a turn the tap on job 
but not now ive hardly cryed at all...its great stuff and im just hopeing it works for me as ive been reading peoples diarys on ivf no no no dont want that     maybe its not that bad...but well i dunno.. 

you had ivf didnt you wot was it like
correct me if im wrong but was it your dh that had poor test results...my df had it to but it seemed to sort itself out i think anyway...well i think i will request another sample for him   

i was a bit confused when i went to my cons last..i thought i wouldnt need to go anymore as i had 3 follies so why didnt he get 1 of them very confusing    but i read a plan called sperm meets egg and its quiet intresting to reed as it states that if cm is to thick then the sperm carnt swim through and will only last 2 hours...   and i no mines quiet thick...

this is such a hard job ttc...i just thought if i ovulated again then that was the answer but its defo not... 
some people think we shouldnt get that stressed about ttc if we have children...but its not the case at all....the reason i think i want it to hurry up is cos of there ages dd 12 in march and ds 7 in march...i didnt want the such big gaps..and im nearly 30 aswell and i no it sometimes can be even harder to fall which if i haveant already got enougth problems ttc..

back to the letrozole hun...its worth a shot and i would recomend it to anyone and i carnt believe im the only 1 on hear thats got it.. 
i take it days 2-6 the same as clomid really,and by day 8 its out of your systerm its got a really short half life...which is great for your 
cm..     i dont get any se's at all,im not sure if you have pcos but it also states that if you do then it is better for you than clomid also along with metformin.. (when i remember to take it)im a mere for that 

anyway hun if theres anything else i can help with then just shout me.....OI  OI


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Ello DK and CU   Thanks for your replies, both Xx

Hate to dash anyones hopes of another Clomid success story, but I just tested [lol DK, howd ya know] and it was a bfn. I'm sick of 'general stuff' upstairs and I want rid of it.. there's some heavy furniture that needs moving etc etc, so I needed to test so that I would know whether or not to have to get DH's brothers over to help him, or whether I could help him myself. I am donning my dungarees as we speak! The Taz got meh!

I know, I know.. [gotta feeling I'm going to be repremanded here for testing early.. I can hear the  car as I write this!] I am ony 11dpo, but I used a sensitive test [25mui] and waited the full 5 mins, so I am pretty sure it's a bfn again. You know, CU, I think my cm is too thick too. I rarely if ever have watery cm or anything anywhere near as thin/slippery, though my clinic hasn't told me it's a problem?? I will ask next time I'm there. My chart does look good, doesn't it.. but it's going to dip, so I may aswell get used to that now, rather than later. Ah well.. round 3 starts soon. Too late for Letrozole this cycle - can't get to the clinic in time.

lol Misty.. glad I gave you a giggle to brighten such a dreary day   How are you, babe? Doing okay?

CU.. no babe, we've not had IVF yet. We're due our first go in June. Must say I don't feel all that nervous about it to be honest, though maybe a little apprehensive. I would rather the Clomid do it's magic stuff first! Thanks for taking the time to reply as you did.. appreciated  Oh and yeah, DH has 'poor motility', but they told him there was no reason why he could not father a child, so it's 'me'. 
I had 2 follies last month, too and I definitely ov'd.. DH's sperm isn't really an 'issue', but I still didn't get a bfp so don't stress out over the why's and why not's. Just spend that time better by focussing on keeping the  that it WILL hapen for you 

DK.. sending you a tonne of  and  for that test strip t have 2 bright glowing lines on it!! 

Right then - I is off to watch some mind numbing television before setting about gettin me hands dirty 

Have a wonderful day, all.. keep an eye for the snow. I can't wait till it get to us!   I'll be out there before the kids in the street!


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

sf....                                                    
you said you heard them well hun you sure did


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Bejesus, CU!  You sent a whole freakin brigade of 'em! I consider myself well and truly told off! hehehehe


----------

